# DEX converting points to weeks



## chemteach (Oct 20, 2020)

Has anyone else tried to reserve a week in DEX with a points deposit?  I have been told that the system won't begin working until January 1, 2021.  But I already deposited 12,000 points as a Tier 6 unit.  When I deposited, there was no information that the desposit could not be used until January, 2021.


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 20, 2020)

chemteach said:


> Has anyone else tried to reserve a week in DEX with a points deposit?  I have been told that the system won't begin working until January 1, 2021.  But I already deposited 12,000 points as a Tier 6 unit.  When I deposited, there was no information that the desposit could not be used until January, 2021.



You can use it now. I was going to make a straight out reservation with my regular points, but did not. However, it allowed me to go through the entire process until I declined the reservation.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 21, 2020)

Do you liked the DEX Program and can you exchange into RCI resorts ?


----------



## DRIless (Oct 21, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Do you like[d] the DEX Program and _can you exchange into RCI resorts_ ?


My take is that DEX Inventory is Diamond owned inventory and weeks that they've taken in for exchange from members (like a Wyndham PIC.)  If these are affiliated with RCI then the answer is yes, BUT you're not exchanging for RCI inventory.  I really think the program sucks, points for tiers are way to high and it's confusing to the point that you don't understand how bad they're milking you.  Coupled with things like loss of provided Interval Intl membership, loss of many, many resorts not included in 50% late reservation discounts, no longer being able to upgrade once in the late reservation discount window, etc.  They doing away with all the really good stuff and making it all smoke and mirrors for the salesman to confuse you even more.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 21, 2020)

DRIless said:


> My take is that DEX Inventory is Diamond owned inventory and weeks that they've taken in for exchange from members (like a Wyndham PIC.)  If these are affiliated with RCI then the answer is yes, BUT you're not exchanging for RCI inventory.  I really think the program sucks, points for tiers are way to high and it's confusing to the point that you don't understand how bad they're milking you.  Coupled with things like loss of provided Interval Intl membership, loss of many, many resorts not included in 50% late reservation discounts, no longer being able to upgrade once in the late reservation discount window, etc.  They doing away with all the really good stuff and making it all smoke and mirrors for the salesman to confuse you even more.


Thanks you for your candid observation. I agreed with you 100%.


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 21, 2020)

DRIless said:


> My take is that DEX Inventory is Diamond owned inventory and weeks that they've taken in for exchange from members (like a Wyndham PIC.)  If these are affiliated with RCI then the answer is yes, BUT you're not exchanging for RCI inventory.  I really think the program sucks, points for tiers are way to high and it's confusing to the point that you don't understand how bad they're milking you.  Coupled with things like loss of provided Interval Intl membership, loss of many, many resorts not included in 50% late reservation discounts, no longer being able to upgrade once in the late reservation discount window, etc.  They doing away with all the really good stuff and making it all smoke and mirrors for the salesman to confuse you even more.


I agree with your thoughts on inventory.  While DX may be horrible for points owners, I think it's a good option for legacy week owners.  Earlier this month, we used DX to exchange into Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort during a holiday week (includes New Years Day).  DX had the inventory; II and SFX did not.  We paid $324 to exchange our Tier 4 1BR for a Tier 5 2BR.  Accounting for MF (1BR portion of 2BR LO) and DX yearly fee, our total cost was ~$805.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 21, 2020)

Sound liked DEX is learning experience


----------



## DRIless (Oct 21, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> I agree with your thoughts on inventory.  While DX may be horrible for points owners, I think it's a good option for legacy week owners.  Earlier this month, we used DX to exchange into Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort during a holiday week (includes New Years Day).  DX had the inventory; II and SFX did not.  We paid $324 to exchange our Tier 4 1BR for a Tier 5 2BR.  Accounting for MF (1BR portion of 2BR LO) and DX yearly fee, our total cost was ~$805.


If you can make it work for you, great !!!


----------



## chemteach (Oct 22, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> You can use it now. I was going to make a straight out reservation with my regular points, but did not. However, it allowed me to go through the entire process until I declined the reservation.


I can get through the entire process, but then when I go to pay for the exchange, it always comes back with an error.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2020)

chemteach said:


> I can get through the entire process, but then when I go to pay for the exchange, it always comes back with an error.


That sound like a huge problem. Where you able to contact Diamond and finish your exchange ?


----------



## chemteach (Oct 25, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> That sound like a huge problem. Where you able to contact Diamond and finish your exchange ?


yes - it's complicated - there are weeks that are available through deeded weeks deposits that are not available with points deposits as Tier credits.  I think basically, the club select and club combo weeks are what is filling the Destination Exchange weeks available through the points deposits.  I was able to finally make an exchange with one of my points deposits.


----------

